# sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999 buggy

## Schnulli

MASKING !

* ERROR: sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2729:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       go build -ldflags '-extldflags=-fno-PIC' -v -x -work ${GO_PN} || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/work/go-mtpfs-9999'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/work/go-mtpfs-9999'

```

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: zerochaos@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

 [32;01m*[0m Fetching https://github.com/hanwen/go-mtpfs.git ...

git fetch https://github.com/hanwen/go-mtpfs.git +HEAD:refs/git-r3/HEAD

git symbolic-ref refs/git-r3/sys-fs/go-mtpfs/0/__main__ refs/heads/master

 [32;01m*[0m Checking out https://github.com/hanwen/go-mtpfs.git to /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/work/go-mtpfs-9999/src/github.com/hanwen/go-mtpfs ...

git checkout --quiet master

GIT update -->

   repository:               https://github.com/hanwen/go-mtpfs.git

   at the commit:            23047272f9e9789387ed4414e02115941c5e2bd1

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/work/go-mtpfs-9999 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/work/go-mtpfs-9999 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/work/go-mtpfs-9999 ...

WORK=/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/temp/go-build691540192

src/github.com/hanwen/go-mtpfs/mtp/mtp.go:13:2: cannot find package "github.com/hanwen/usb" in any of:

   /usr/lib/go/src/pkg/github.com/hanwen/usb (from $GOROOT)

   /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/work/go-mtpfs-9999/src/github.com/hanwen/usb (from $GOPATH)

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   (no error message)

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2729:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       go build -ldflags '-extldflags=-fno-PIC' -v -x -work ${GO_PN} || die

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999::gentoo'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999::gentoo'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/work/go-mtpfs-9999'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/go-mtpfs-9999/work/go-mtpfs-9999'

```

cannot find package "github.com/hanwen/usb"

----------

## charles17

Looks like you were running into bug 523990.

----------

